# Anyone out there do bunny showjumping??



## wild horses (Mar 15, 2011)

i saw youtube clips of bunny showjumping and was amazed. I showjump horses, and the first thing i thought was "wow this is a cheaper, and easier way of doing the sport!" was so cute to!

haha and as the human your not having to wear all the expensive and uncomforatable gear. or trust the animal underneath you to get you over safe. 

Dont get me wrong i will not be giving up jmping horse until im much much older, because i love the adrenaline and everything about horse riding

but this did catch my attention as something id give a go one day

can anyone tell me more about it??


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like a case for the RSPCA to me! I am far far far too heavy for the average bunny to carry!


----------



## wild horses (Mar 15, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sounds like a case for the RSPCA to me! I am far far far too heavy for the average bunny to carry!


LOL def a case for RSPCA i think it wud be bunny pankcake if i tryed to ride one over a jump maybe i cud double jump it by carrying it on my horse though...in a back pack or something??


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I know there one person on here how does bunny show jumping but she doesn't come on very often. I'll see if I can get hold of her to come on and tell you more about it. She's a friend of a friend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I know a few people that dog rabbit jumping 

Here is a link to the uk jumping site Welcome - Rabbit Jumping UK


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know a few who do it too, they tend to hang out on bunny exclusive forums, theres a couple on mine and bernies forum :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

would love to give this a try but I dont think I can teach an old rabbit new tricks? and I havnt got any nice soft grass to practice on


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sounds like a case for the RSPCA to me! I am far far far too heavy for the average bunny to carry!


L O L - comedy gold :lol: :lol:

To o/p - I saw it on Britains got talent last year - it looked so much fun!

Hope you get the information you're looking for 

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> L O L - comedy gold :lol: :lol:
> 
> To o/p - I saw it on Britains got talent last year - it looked so much fun!
> 
> ...


that would be demi & harley, demi runs the site bernie linked to


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> L O L - comedy gold :lol: :lol:
> 
> To o/p - I saw it on Britains got talent last year - it looked so much fun!
> 
> ...


The person who was on BGT is a member of Golden Bunnies and Rabbits United forum


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Personally I'd stick to jumping horses and enjoy a pair of bunnies as pets


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

crofty said:


> Personally I'd stick to jumping horses and enjoy a pair of bunnies as pets


Awww  That's lovely too!

I just love it when people take an interest in their hoppers instead of just sticking them outside and having them on a back burner to dogs and cats 

My Woof bunny is a hopping cat to me :lol: I'd be thumped out for ours if he wasn't allowed to come on and off the sofa when he wants too :lol:

Just my reason for thinking it's not a bad idea  (though I'd honestly bow down to your bunny knowledge  )

xxxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bunny jumping is actually a great way to bond with your rabbit and to excersize them, if a rabbit doesnt want to jump, you cant make them, i keep meaning to try some of mine over jumps, purely for something for them to do, not to drag them round shows though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> bunny jumping is actually a great way to bond with your rabbit and to excersize them, if a rabbit doesnt want to jump, you cant make them, i keep meaning to try some of mine over jumps, purely for something for them to do, not to drag them round shows though :lol:


 That's what I meant! It's something you can do together and such :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> Awww  That's lovely too!
> 
> I just love it when people take an interest in their hoppers instead of just sticking them outside and having them on a back burner to dogs and cats
> 
> ...


Lol crikey you dont need to bow down to me!! lol

I know some bunnies are quite happy doing it just not keen on them being taken to shows and a lot of people forcing them to jump, think some people can be a little cruel. I much prefer spending time with buns outside, they are the kind of animals like are happier doing their own thing  you can teach them to do otherstuff and train them...

YouTube - More tricks from Winston and angel


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

crofty said:


> Lol crikey you dont need to bow down to me!! lol
> 
> I know some bunnies are quite happy doing it just not keen on them being taken to shows and a lot of people forcing them to jump, think some people can be a little cruel. I much prefer spending time with buns outside, they are the kind of animals like are happier doing their own thing  you can teach them to do otherstuff and train them...
> 
> YouTube - More tricks from Winston and angel


Ahh yeah - I'd never take a hopper to a show, I don't think that's a bunny's style :lol:

Woofy isn't much of a jumper, but Roary (RIP) was and if i popped plant pots out on the side he'd jump over them and I just gave him a treat afterwards anyway  xxxx


----------



## Demismith (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello, BGT, Golden Bunnies and RJUK person here, you can contact me through the site if you want any info  New site - Login - Rabbit Jumping UK it's not fully done yet though

Crofty, there is no way to force a rabbit over jumps unless you pick them up and throw them over, if they don't want to do it then trust me they wont. Some people use treats as a reward but most rabbits just jump because they love it, they'll make it quite clear when they want to stop.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Demismith said:


> Hello, BGT, Golden Bunnies and RJUK person here, you can contact me through the site if you want any info  New site - Login - Rabbit Jumping UK it's not fully done yet though
> 
> Crofty, there is no way to force a rabbit over jumps unless you pick them up and throw them over, if they don't want to do it then trust me they wont. Some people use treats as a reward but most rabbits just jump because they love it, they'll make it quite clear when they want to stop.


Rubbish Ive seen enough youtube videos of people nudging rabbits with their feet or kicking them to make them jump, swinging them round on harness' to see it can be abused.

I've nothing against people doing it where the rabbit is happy.


----------



## Demismith (Feb 28, 2010)

crofty said:


> Rubbish Ive seen enough youtube videos of people nudging rabbits with their feet or kicking them to make them jump, swinging them round on harness' to see it can be abused.
> 
> I've nothing against people doing it where the rabbit is happy.


I know it can look like nudging when it's actually not, but if they really are kicking the rabbits over I would like to see the video's (if you could find them again), send them a strongly worded message and if they're local make sure they are never a part of Rabbit Jumping UK

If you see the Swedish rabbits in competition, they jump the highest and fastest of any rabbit and I've never seen one nudged or pulled by the harness


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Demismith said:


> I know it can look like nudging when it's actually not, but if they really are kicking the rabbits over I would like to see the video's (if you could find them again), send them a strongly worded message and if they're local make sure they are never a part of Rabbit Jumping UK
> 
> If you see the Swedish rabbits in competition, they jump the highest and fastest of any rabbit and I've never seen one nudged or pulled by the harness


I'm not trawling through youtube looking for them now, I have seen several posted, many are people at home having a go and getting frustrated with the buns, i dont like some of these buns on harness' being dragged around. I've also seen them on programs on TV with a loud audience terrified and not complying, very uncomfortable watching. There is this one that I think is not nice... this bunny does not want to jump

http://www.youtube.com/user/MyRabbitFlops#p/u/3/i8D3LRT0p7c

I am not completely against rabbit jumping but it does encourage alot of people that don't perhaps have the knowledge you do and results in a very stressed rabbit.

I'm always very impressed with the buns that do it without the harness.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I feel there is going to be a new fad coming along..


----------

